# Is this a real Vizsla?



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi all. Someone is trying to sell a wire hair Vizsla which they say has been rescued in Portugal. I have my doubts about its authenticity. Check it out because if it is the real deal I will go and buy him http://m.marktplaats.nl/a/dieren-en...s-p-a.html?c=9b26ed2a557deff636f4f8b9c5b7a618 let me know.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

It's a mutt. And why would someone sell a "vizsla" from Portugal in Netherlands?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I'm sure he's a lovely boy... but I have to wonder about that curly tail. Also, his coat color isn't quite "Vizsla", even though there is some variation in the coat color of the Vizsla... if you know what I mean. His ears aren't quite right, either. 
I don't believe he's a Vizsla.


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

that's a very good question and that's why my alarm bells were ringing. thanks for the answer, I know enough.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

solefald said:


> It's a mutt. And why would someone sell a "vizsla" from Portugal in Netherlands?


Never thought my Dutch would come in handy for this forum 

This is what the website says: It seems to be an organization who tries to help dogs in Portugal. They say that there have been big forest fires in Portugal and that therefore there are lots of rescues. They've taken these dogs to the Netherlands to find new homes for them.

I understand that this does seem a bit strange, but I know people in the Netherlands who rescued a dog from Spain. I think often there are organization with volunteers who try to find Spanish/Portuguese street dogs a new home.
Don't forget how small Europe is. Portugal to the Netherlands would be for example California to Arkansas. It's far, but if that's the only way they can rescue these dogs I don't know if it's necessarily wrong. 

I don't know why they are so clearly wrong about the breed (obvious by the looks, also the description says 'very calm' lol), maybe it's just a lack of knowledge about breeds. I do think that the price is reasonable for a rescue and it does seem like they're just trying to find a good home for these dogs. But yes, if you are specifically looking for a vizsla, you will have to continue your search.

Good luck!
Lotte


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

deffo not a wirey, nice beard though, colours on wireys can vary greatly, but deffo not a full wirey.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Might be a wirey mix though. Pretty boy. 

I'm glad you're considering a WHV. They are generally calmer than the smoothies and should make a great therapy dog for your son. 

You might want to look into Vizslamentes. https://www.facebook.com/VizslamentesUK 
They're a rescue organization that transports dogs, mostly vizslas, from Hungary to the UK. They might be willing to transport them elsewhere though.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

are wires recognised/classified yet as a breed in USA?, last time I looked they were classed as "miscellaneous"...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

They'll be officially recognized in July by the AKC. I believe other registries have accepted them for awhile now. I would have preferred they remain miscellaneous to protect the breed though.


----------



## JohnO (Oct 25, 2013)

That's a Vizsla like I'm good looking.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL!! ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

If that's a Vizsla then I am an Englishman............and I definitely ain't one of those..


----------

